# Outdoors > Fishing >  Recon this will work?

## veitnamcam

Bloody wind driving me nuts.
Not condusive to fishing for snapper from a ten foot tinny.
Latley it has been off shore wind so thought i woyld knock up a kontiki.
I have never seen one before unless you count those new electric ones.
If it will drag my long line out 200m i will be stoked.











So far I am up 5 dollars as it is all crap from under my house that needs throwing away.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

the old Barley sugar trick aye 99, dogs look nonapplaused.

----------


## Tommy

Diagram please

----------


## BRADS

I reckon it will work mate, good shit, as long as you don't have to much side current?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

Looks fine to me and if all else fails well you have a nice lolly to chew on!!

I have wondered about towing a longine off the rabbit Island behind a kayak but
A) I have no Kayak and 
B) I'm not nuts to try doing it in the wind even if I did have one.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Diagram please


You severly over estimate my phone skills    

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Will that rolling hitch on the lolly work? And if not suggestions please.
Dairys no longer sell barly sugars or lifesavers apparently so went with a generic presumably made in china lolly.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mucko

looks mint mate worst case you may need to up grade to a proper wind sail to get enough wind power.

----------


## Pengy

I have not seen one with a rigid sail before, only fabric. Don't see that it wont work in theory at least.
With this wind is mate, a kite may be an option

----------


## veitnamcam

> I reckon it will work mate, good shit, as long as you don't have to much side current?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goin with the slight cross wind off the beach if i set on a outgoing tide i recon i will get it out near 90 deg from the beach.

I off set the clip on the bridal to try and steer it into the wind a bit but this is probably optomistic at best  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shooter

> Will that rolling hitch on the lolly work? And if not suggestions please.
> Dairys no longer sell barly sugars or lifesavers apparently so went with a generic presumably made in china lolly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Try it out under a running tap to see how long it takes to dissolve/break up???  Or just give it a go, worst case is that you will be pulling it all back in with the sail up...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Try it out under a running tap to see how long it takes to dissolve/break up???  Or just give it a go, worst case is that you will be pulling it all back in with the sail up...


Yep I was more worried about not gettin the bugger out  :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have not seen one with a rigid sail before, only fabric. Don't see that it wont work in theory at least.
> With this wind is mate, a kite may be an option


Yea kite could work but I would have to buy one or 5 till I work out how and how not to use it.
At least if I lose this it is zero dollars and will wash up on the boulder bank where it will be recovered and reused by bead and sandle wearing stoned hippys  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

My old man used to fly the line out on a plastic rubbish bin liner as a kite, down Ning Nong bay, lake Ferry way, then sit there with his .22 and shoot it down! About 100 holes worked I think. I'm a bit shy to try that off Papamoa. Black Powder Cannons work ok as well

----------


## mikee

> Yea kite could work but I would have to buy one or 5 till I work out how and how not to use it.
> At least if I lose this it is zero dollars and will wash up on the boulder bank where it will be recovered and reused by bead and sandle wearing stoned hippys


Boulder Bank, might not be the best place. Snag City

----------


## veitnamcam

> looks mint mate worst case you may need to up grade to a proper wind sail to get enough wind power.


Ideas on how to integrate this into this design? thought of making basically a picture frame the same size of light wood and stapling some plastic sheet to it but didnt have any light wood so went with the ply option.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Boulder Bank, might not be the best place. Snag City


Yea na thats were it will end up if I lose it from Rabbit! When the wind blows from the east the fish bite the least, sort of rules out the bank.

----------


## 308

I'd chuck longer "skids" on it as it looks like it might tip forward when hit hard by wind

Does it need any sort of rudder?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'd chuck longer "skids" on it as it looks like it might tip forward when hit hard by wind
> 
> Does it need any sort of rudder?


Yea I did wonder if that may be a problem.....hopefully the tension pulling the line at water level from the rear of the skids will keep it mostly upright?

May have to add some buoyancy yet too.

I think the Bridal is the best chance of a rudder or any kind of steering but it will basically be at the mercy of the wind and currents, this shouldn't be a problem off of the beach I intend to use it from providing mainly off shore winds.

----------


## Barefoot

Test the lolly in a bucket of salt water.
Think you might need a bit of a keel out of #8 and a lead sinker, otherwise you will need to keep pressure on the line to keep it upright which would slow it down  . . .

----------


## veitnamcam

> Test the lolly in a bucket of salt water.
> Think you might need a bit of a keel out of #8 and a lead sinker, otherwise you will need to keep pressure on the line to keep it upright which would slow it down  . . .


Ok I sort of thought the line itself and 25 baits would be heaps of drag..... never done this before so just wingin it  :Thumbsup: 

Will do a test run tomorrow evening.....watch the seas go mirror flat now I have said that.

----------


## bully

I take it you know what a kontiki balloon is. I havnt brought one for a while but I'm sure there cheap too. Maybe you just like making stuff, which is cool.

----------


## Woody

An Uncle of mine made one using tyre tube and fabric sail. He used to suck half the lolly away before tying it into the dropper and setting sail.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I take it you know what a kontiki balloon is. I havnt brought one for a while but I'm sure there cheap too. Maybe you just like making stuff, which is cool.


No... got a photo?

----------


## Gibo

I will be surprised. Couply points. Wind will just spill off the sides of the ply, it may move but it will be slow. A wave over the front will flatten it.....prove me wrong bro  :Grin:

----------


## bully

> No... got a photo?


No photo. It's just a big bright coloured plastic bag fairly thick tie a knot in one end. Hold in the wind to fill it with air. Then tie a knot in the other end and attach your rope at each end, like you have done, maybe off Centre to tack it a certain direction. We would just buy them at the sports shop. I havnt for years as we have a battery one. But maybe ask and see if anyone has one in stock.

----------


## veitnamcam

> No photo. It's just a big bright coloured plastic bag fairly thick tie a knot in one end. Hold in the wind to fill it with air. Then tie a knot in the other end and attach your rope at each end, like you have done, maybe off Centre to tack it a certain direction. We would just buy them at the sports shop. I havnt for years as we have a battery one. But maybe ask and see if anyone has one in stock.


Interesting.  Will have to have a look.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I will be surprised. Couply points. Wind will just spill off the sides of the ply, it may move but it will be slow. A wave over the front will flatten it.....prove me wrong bro


I hope to prove you wrong lol.
Off shore wind means bugger all waves generally and other than weight I don't think the ply would be any different to plastic or whatever as a sail.

----------


## bully

> Interesting.  Will have to have a look.


I'm thinking since battery ones they might be hard to find.
They were a cylinder shape about 1.5 mrs through and 3mtrs long.
If you can find a plastic bag like this your away.

----------


## southernman

I think unless you get perfect conditions, its not going to work, Its as tall as it is wide, think it will end up upside down, if you get any kind side wind or wave or water on one side or the other, 
 I invested much time and resources, many moon's ago, trying to launch home made kontiks, of santoft beach, the best was a kayak, with an Armstrong engine, these also work much better if you get the main line snagged. 
 a chunk of pvc, 4" tube sealed, with a bit of a keel to keep it straight on each tube, and a cloth sail, adjustable for wind, worked, ok sum of the times, but twice as wide as it is tall, 
 I would try of rabbit island at low tide, then if it doesn't work, you can walk the bastard out  1/2  km off shore, and still not get your head wet.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well had a catch up with pengy and a few beers for a trial run.
Proved the concept. With the offset bridal it actually steers accross the wind quite well...much better than expected and handles small shore breakers with ease.
Only problem was the wind had died off and swung round to onshore which is never going to work of course.
But standing in the water holding the line I have to say i am quietly confident it will work well with an off shore.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Wtf is Pengy doing?

----------


## mikee

> Wtf is Pengy doing?


Praying for fish or "exiting" some dodgy fish maybe!!!!

----------


## Gibo

Found an old carcass?  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wtf is Pengy doing?


Thats my son doin whatever 7 year olds boys do at the beach  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Thats my son doin whatever 7 year olds boys do at the beach


Must have been the height that confused me  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Or you drunk Gibo lol

----------


## Pengy

> Must have been the height that confused me


Koff !

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha shit, you caught me! Nah not on a school night  :Wink:

----------


## mucko

> Ideas on how to integrate this into this design? thought of making basically a picture frame the same size of light wood and stapling some plastic sheet to it but didnt have any light wood so went with the ply option.


Square sheet 3/4"pvc pipe to spreed sheet roll the sheet over pipe and sew. drill hole in end of pipe at bottom of sail tie to back on a slight angle so it pulls one bottom corner or the other, thats so you can trim sail into the wind direction. a hinged mast to fix top sail span to, with guy string going forward to each pontoon and one string mid mast going back to the loop that holds the lolly. will try and get around to mums and get a picture of my old one.

----------


## Bill999

I grew up doing this kind of fishing
90degree wind kontiki bag easy cheep the best. $10
45 degree wind or not so strong wind kite with Drouge if wind is at an angle $140
No wind then torpedo 2000$

Things that don't work flap jack that uses the wave force to take out the line

I'm pissed as a chook but pm me questions I like being useful

----------


## southernman

> I grew up doing this kind of fishing
> 90degree wind kontiki bag easy cheep the best. $10
> 45 degree wind or not so strong wind kite with Drouge if wind is at an angle $140
> No wind then torpedo 2000$
> 
> Things that don't work flap jack that uses the wave force to take out the line
> 
> I'm pissed as a chook but pm me questions I like being useful



 Ha I tried one of them, flap things too, ended up with 500m nylon wraped and twisted up around the thing, the book I got the info from, didn't say FA about not using it if there is a bit of a rip.

----------


## Bill999

You need a surf beach with a low gradient 
No matter how fancy you get you cant get passed the breakers because there is no longer and under tow
So basically they are a waste of time unless you want to solely fish the wave zone

----------


## veitnamcam

> You need a surf beach with a low gradient 
> No matter how fancy you get you cant get passed the breakers because there is no longer and under tow
> So basically they are a waste of time unless you want to solely fish the wave zone


The beach I will use if the wind comes back in the right direction is very low gradient, a couple of km out is only 8m deep. If the wind is off shore there is no breakers.

----------


## veitnamcam

@Gibo



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> @Gibo
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


So................................any  fish??

----------


## veitnamcam

I doubt it mikee the sail only just dropped.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

Hey it works, looks the part too. At least its not allergic to water like my boat  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

There is a guy down the beach putting out an electric one.
He said I was the first guy he had seen make one work. I laughed and said its my first time  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I know fuck all about fuck all mate  :Wink:  

We had a tangle and a half last night. Tied the shark bait onto the torpedo and it broke off ok but went through all the hooks  :Sad:  nothing like a birdsnest when youre half pissed  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Absoulutly nothin on the first set.all the baits gone.
Crabs?
Got it out fasterand a little further this set.
The guy down the beach got a couple car y but he must be at least a k out.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

If it's slow to go out it will be crabs
We use to lift it standing in waist deep water but that's just because we were kids and dad could make us
If that works try a kontiki bag or if there's not much wind get a kite up

Or kayak if your keen haha

----------


## Bill999

You can also get orange ball floats that float the baits 
But then you need to compensate and sink the line a clip on sinker
All add drag and slow things down tho

----------


## Bill999

Hop on a plane up to northland VC we have all the toys and tricks up here to catch fish

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hop on a plane up to northland VC we have all the toys and tricks up here to catch fish


And all the fish :Thumbsup: 

The second time it went out real fast, had to hold it back a bit to clip on the baits, I think I am just not letting it go far enough out cos I dont have any grunty long line to pull it back with.
Tho those floats may help?
I bought dad a set of traces with the little floats, didnt stop sharks but might stop crabs?

----------


## Bill999

Nothing stops them but they do help

----------


## veitnamcam

Now this is cool!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZLjS-18baw

----------


## bully

You can use the likes of a culvert rubber o- ring on the reel to stop over run and hold a little weight on the reel. Leave it on until hooks are on then let it go.

----------


## screamO

One of these might work :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> One of these might work
> Attachment 41805


I always wanted a gas heli....

----------


## screamO

Think this would be good
https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&so...a-7n6z54aYFeZg

----------


## mikee

Or this

----------

